# Bubble top combo for 5 gallon bucket???



## Reddrum_sc_mb (May 30, 2011)

Has anyone tried this for keeping live bait. I want to start fishing with live mullet cause this dude let me use them on pier 14 and we were landing 3 ft and up blacktips. 
Any inexpensive DIY for 5 gallon bait well would be cool.
http://www.basspro.com/Bubbles-Livewell-Top-Combo-Pak/product/89365/-1135411


----------



## CatchEmAll (May 18, 2011)

*They work GREAT!*

Yes, i own two and we use them all the time. We fish the Chesapeake Bay at home and we cast net alot of mud minnows and gizzard shad. These work great to keep the water fresh and oxygenated. You dont need to constantly run it. 10 minutes on then 10 minutes off would work fine. Just be sure you keep extra batteries on you. :fishing:


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

also, dont keep more than 15-20 mullet if u want them alive for extended periods of time


----------



## Reddrum_sc_mb (May 30, 2011)

Thanks I will probably but one now.


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

I bought an Igloo cooler, it's about 3 gallon capacity, and riveted a bubbler to the lid and then drilled a hole just the diameter of the tubing so the air stone hangs down.

I don't have but a few bucks tied up in the whole kit and I have an insulated container so the water stays cooler longer.

The con is the access is a little tougher as I have to lift off the entire lid but that isn't that often.

I can add a pic but it is pretty easy to envision.


----------



## Reddrum_sc_mb (May 30, 2011)

Sounds cool I'd love to see a pic YY


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Coolers work a lot better than a 5 gallon bucket during the heat of the summer. Water gets too hot.


----------



## Reddrum_sc_mb (May 30, 2011)

I've got a cooler no uses anymore. Any plans for making it bait well


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Reddrum_sc_mb said:


> I've got a cooler no uses anymore. Any plans for making it bait well


Nothing to it, just drill a couple holes for screws to hold on your aerator on the side or top of it, and hold down the bubbler stone in the corner of the cooler with some shoe goop or something similar.


----------



## Reddrum_sc_mb (May 30, 2011)

Thanks SL


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

*Here is my Bait Bubbler Bucket*

It is made from a used Igloo Drink Cooler. I can't take credit for the idea as I read about it somewhere.

I also read not to use a "square" or "rectangular" cooler as some of the bait can't handle corners and commit suicide by banging their heads in the flat wall. Sort of like telling a Taliban prisoner to pee in a corner of a round prison cell...they can't figure it out.


----------



## Reddrum_sc_mb (May 30, 2011)

Nice I'll probably have a bunch of talibans floating on the top of my rectangular cooler.LOL


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

yerbyray said:


> It is made from a used Igloo Drink Cooler. I can't take credit for the idea as I read about it somewhere. . . .


That looks great. Thanks for posting up the pics.


----------



## piscesman (Apr 18, 2009)

I bought a rubbermaid customized cooler for minnows about 12 years ago. Always had good luck with it. The guy who built it also customized the aerator to run on a "D" battery or 12 volt hook-up. Still works great. Never really lost many minnows either.....................
Kim:fishing::beer:


----------



## Reddrum_sc_mb (May 30, 2011)

Thanks YY Ill make a rectanglular version of this.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Reddrum_sc_mb said:


> Thanks YY Ill make a rectanglular version of this.


Only problem with rectangle bait buckets is a lot of species will swim into the corners killing themselves, when if it was a round (or mostly round) container they will swim in circles.


----------



## Reddrum_sc_mb (May 30, 2011)

I can modify the insides with plastic bending on corners


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Reddrum_sc_mb said:


> I can modify the insides with plastic bending on corners


Yup something like a (very) thin flexible plastic cutting board works well.


----------



## Reddrum_sc_mb (May 30, 2011)

I'll probably get the bubble top beacause its smaller. Easy travel.


----------



## rabbitdog (Feb 18, 2011)

For $8.00 more you can buy the whole outfit and get an insulated bucket. i've had one for years that I use for crappie fishing. It works great. Add a little ice to the water and the bait will last longer.


----------



## Reddrum_sc_mb (May 30, 2011)

Imo the $8 more has a 2 gal bucket it would be cheePer to buy a styrofoam cooler and Make one.


----------



## rabbitdog (Feb 18, 2011)

Hey if you're looking for cheap go for it. I bet it will last at least 4 trips


----------



## Reddrum_sc_mb (May 30, 2011)

No Im buyin the bubble top. I was just makin a point


----------



## rabbitdog (Feb 18, 2011)

I was also making a point. My point being, if you pay $17 fot the top and try to rig it to a cooler, would it be better to just buy the complete outfit for $25? If you really want to save money just buy the pump kit which comes with the pump,tubing and stone for about $8 and use it with the cooler.


----------



## Reddrum_sc_mb (May 30, 2011)

I have an extra 5 gal bucket that i can use for the top. 5 gallons vs 2 gallons i think we have winner. Dingdingding


----------



## rabbitdog (Feb 18, 2011)

Insulated vs non insulated not much of a winner when your minows start dying


----------



## Reddrum_sc_mb (May 30, 2011)

Ur gonna make me cry now


----------



## Reddrum_sc_mb (May 30, 2011)

Is there a safe spray i can use to insulate it.


----------



## rabbitdog (Feb 18, 2011)

Insulated vs Non insulated you won't be ringing the bell when you can't keep your bait alive.


----------



## Reddrum_sc_mb (May 30, 2011)

I can still use my flOw troll bucket and keep it in the water. Nothin better than keepin them in their natural habitat.


----------

